# Want to Buy an IEM(Earphone) under 1000 compatible with my Note 2



## harvey gujarat (Aug 3, 2015)

Hello Friends,

Please suggest me an earphone for my Note 2 under Rs 1000.

Thank you


----------



## tkin (Aug 3, 2015)

Xiaomi or Mi Piston 3.0

Mi In-Ear Headphones - Mi India


----------



## harvey gujarat (Aug 3, 2015)

I am planning to buy denon ah c260 are they worth it???


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 3, 2015)

harvey gujarat said:


> I am planning to buy denon ah c260 are they worth it???


Better go for KZ ED9...


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (Aug 6, 2015)

soung magic ES18S
hi frnds just got my sound magic es18s earphones with mic.there are three things i liked it the earphones is.
1. this earphone has a switch to change mode for every mobile which means its suites to very phone.
2. its bass was too cool and clarity 
3. Excellent bass & vocal/treble balance.
4. Looks classy, fits perfectly.
5. Mic is clear and the remote button feels durable too.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 6, 2015)

rakeshhkuma90 said:


> soung magic ES18S
> hi frnds just got my sound magic es18s earphones with mic.there are three things i liked it the earphones is.
> 1. this earphone has a switch to change mode for every mobile which means its suites to very phone.
> 2. its bass was too cool and clarity
> ...



Unless they have improved the cable's material from ES18 a lot, its not worth 1k.


----------



## smaiarif (Aug 7, 2015)

Go with sennheiser cx 180 street two...


----------

